# The Monash University Low FODMAP Diet



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Researchers at Monash University have developed a diet to manage the gastrointestinal symptoms associated with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS).

This app will guide management of IBS symptoms by restricting foods high in the group of carbohydrates named FODMAPs.

The app includes a booklet about FODMAPs, a guide including FODMAP information on hundreds of foods, a full recipe book including 79 high-quality recipes and professional photography for each recipe, a shopping list for organising your low FODMAP purchases and a 1 Week Challenge, for trying a strict low FODMAP diet including detailed graphing of symptoms for the week of the challenge.










View in iTunes:https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/monash-university-low-fodmap/id586149216?mt=8



$9.99

Category: Health & Fitness
Released: 17 December 2012
Version: 1.0
Size: 94.6 MB
Language: English
Seller: Monash University
© 2012 Monash University
Rated 4+


----------



## abbyladybug (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm using this app, and it's very helpful. Since these are the main researchers testing all the foods for FODMAP levels, this is the most current information you can find.


----------

